# Imprimantes Pantum



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous.

En faisant des recherches sur amazon pour une nouvelle imprimante laser pour remplacer mon imprimante jet d'encre, je suis tombé sur la marque Pantum que je ne connaissais pas.

Apparemment, c'est une marque déjà bien établie ayant quelques velléités écologiques et surtout des cartouches un peu moins chers que la concurrence.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé cette marque ? Est-ce bon en impression ?

Au pire, je peux toujours en acheter une et la renvoyer si je ne suis pas satisfait, mais je voudrais éviter ça si possible.

Mes besoins sont basic, une imprimante A4 (ou A3 pas trop chère), en noir et blanc, car là aussi, la couleur, c'est trop cher pour le moment. J'en ai surtout assez du jet d'encre qui n'imprime plus au bout d'un an.


----------



## peyret (29 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> En faisant des recherches sur amazon pour une nouvelle imprimante laser pour remplacer mon imprimante jet d'encre, je suis tombé sur la marque Pantum que je ne connaissais pas.
> 
> ...


Salut,

Nous avons acheté une imprimante HP n&b, compatible mac sous Hight Sierra et qui fonctionne très très bien....

Comme elle est très récente nous ne savons pas trop sur la durée des cartouches....

Ethernet, etc....

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07RPCQX25/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Septembre 2021)

j'ai une Samsung SL-M2026W depuis quelques années.





ça marche du feu de dieu, ce que j'adore c'est qu'elle prend la place d'une feuille A4, du coup elle est sur une petite étagère dans un coin. c'est discret.

elle ne se fait plus, mais il doit bien y avoir de nouveaux modèles équivalent.
je n'imprime pas trop (encore que avec mes filles  ), mais le toner générique est à 40€ pour 600 pages

Ps : je crois que c'est HP maintenant, il me semble que Samsung a vendu sa division imprimantes


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Septembre 2021)

et celle là ?



			https://www.amazon.fr/HP-Laserjet-M404dw-4800-WiFi/dp/B009UYYH8I


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2021)

Je ne connais pas cette marque, mais pour les même raisons que toi je suis passé à la laser noir et blanc, en l'occurence une Brother HL-L2310D. Plus imposante que la Samsung ci-dessus, elle a l'avantage du recto-verso automatique. Pour l'autonomie de la cartouche je ne peux rien dire, je l'ai depuis trop peu de temps et n'imprime pas beaucoup.


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2021)

L'avantage des Pantum, c'est aussi le prix. celle-ci :





						PANTUM P3308DW Imprimante Laser WiFi airprint à Fonction Unique sans Fil Noir et Blanc avec Impression Recto-Verso Automatique, USB 2.0 / Wi-FI, 33 PPM : Amazon.fr: Informatique
					

PANTUM P3308DW Imprimante Laser WiFi airprint à Fonction Unique sans Fil Noir et Blanc avec Impression Recto-Verso Automatique, USB 2.0 / Wi-FI, 33 PPM : Amazon.fr: Informatique



					www.amazon.fr
				




est à 150  € et fait apparement la même chose que les HP à 300  €


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> L'avantage des Pantum, c'est aussi le prix. celle-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je comprends ton point de vue, mais justement vu le prix, je reste dubitatif sur la qualité et surtout la fiabilité dans le temps. J'ai justement une LaserJet M234dw Laser A4 dans cette gamme de prix, en fait de 269 €, mais je ne le regrette pas.


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2021)

C’est aussi pour ça que je demandais des avis.  Le prix est en effet assez bas mais la qualité semble être là. Et. E n’est pas que les sites de pub qui disent du bien de ce constructeur. Par contre, leur budget pub et communication semble proche du néant. Cela expliquerait un peu le tarif et la méconaissance de la marque.

je ne me suis pas encore décidé. Je vais réfléchir un peu plus avant d‘investir. Mais le manque d’imprimante se fait vite sentir malheureusement.


----------



## JLB21 (1 Octobre 2021)

Je possède une Samsung laser ML-1630 fonctionnant à la perfection depuis 12 ans. Je l'avais payée 87,83 € en mai 2009…


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2021)

J'ai eu une imprimante laser Samsung, et j'en ai été super déçu. C'était le modèle noir et rectangulaire soi-disant adapté aux Mac que vantait Steve Jobs (ça date donc). Noir mal fixé et scan vraiment pourris. Mais quand je dis pourris, c'est vraiment inexploitable. Il faisait des traits sur les sans comme sur les copies. Un jour, elle a cessé de fonctionner. Je l'ai fichue à la poubelle sans regret.


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai eu une imprimante laser Samsung, et j'en ai été super déçu.


J'ai trimbalé pendant 9 ans une Samsung SCX-3405W et ce n'est que sous macOS Mojave que j'ai rencontré un problème de pilote. Mais bon en fouinant j'ai trouvé ce qu'il fallait et/ou en utilisant VueScan. Sinon, zéro problème, comme quoi selon le modèle d'une marque que le ressenti n'est pas le même.


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2021)

C'est pourquoi j'ai demandé des avis, car justement, les marques peuvent avoir du bon comme du trés mauvais. En fait, une marque, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose. 

Et c'est aussi pour ça que je reviens a l'imprimante séparée du Scanner. Car Si Epson fait de trés bon Scanner, les imprimantes jet d'encre, c'est une catastrophe malheureusement :-(


----------



## Gwen (3 Octobre 2021)

Bon, je viens de commander la Pantum M7108DW en attendant de trouver mieux pour au moins avoir une imprimante qui fonctionne sur le bureau  
Je vous tient au courant des qualité et défaut de la bête une fois réceptionnée.


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je vous tient au courant des qualité et défaut de la bête une fois réceptionnée.


Ce serait intéressant comme retour, car franchement je ne connais pas du tout cette marque.


----------



## Gwen (3 Octobre 2021)

Je ne connaissais pas avant, mais ça fait une dizaine d'années qu'elle existe. Elle a comme ambition d'avoir des imprimantes plus durables et des consommables au juste prix. Tout l'inverse de la concurrence. La plupart des avis sont positifs et on voit que ce sont de vrais avis.

À ce prix (179 €), je peux tester.


----------



## daffyb (4 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas avant, mais ça fait une dizaine d'années qu'elle existe. Elle a comme ambition d'avoir des imprimantes plus durables et des consommables au juste prix. Tout l'inverse de la concurrence. La plupart des avis sont positifs et on voit que ce sont de vrais avis.
> 
> À ce prix (179 €), je peux tester.


on attend ton retour


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2021)

Alors, verdict !

J'ai reçu l'imprimante aujourd'hui, l'envoi fut vraiment rapide. Tout comme l'installation. J'ai décalé l'imprimante, retiré les rubans adhésifs bleus, lu vaguement la notice et déverrouillé le toner. C'est super bien emballé, très bien expliqué et facile à mettre en oeuvre.

Puis, j'ai branché l'imprimante sur la prise USB avec le câble FOURNI. Et j'ai branché le tout sur la multiprise électrique. 

Une page de test est sortie. J'ai lancé les préférences système et regardé dans la partie imprimante. Elle était déjà là. Je n'ai rien eu a faire. Le Scan, un peu fade à immédiatement fonctionner, tout comme ma place du James Bond que je vais aller voir ce soir. Impression recto verso impeccable.

Franchement, pour le prix, c'est vraiment une excellente machine. 

Je reviens dans six mois vous dire ce qu'il en est dans le temps.


----------



## gody (30 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, je viens de commander la Pantum M7108DW en attendant de trouver mieux pour au moins avoir une imprimante qui fonctionne sur le bureau
> Je vous tient au courant des qualité et défaut de la bête une fois réceptionnée.


bonjour à tous, je viens également de commander la Pantum M7108dw (sur Amazon et Made in china !!en me bouchant le nez !)


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2021)

Aprés deux mois, je Suis encore vraiment emballé par le produit. C’est basique, mais ça fait ce qu’on lui demande. Le recto verso marche très bien. Il y a juste avec les papiers texturé de fort grammage, que le four ne cuit pas suffisamment l’encre, qui du coup colle aux doigts. Mais ce n’est clairement pas une utilisation prévue, ce n’est donc pas une surprise.


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> de fort grammaire que le four


Saloperie de correcteur ! 

J'avoue que je n'ai pas cherché, mais quel est le prix d'une cartouche de toner ?


----------



## peyret (30 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> mais quel est le prix d'une cartouche de toner


https://www.amazon.fr/Pantum-TL-410...B096XRPPWS,B09H2N632M,B093Q2M97R&srpt=PRINTER


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2021)

peyret a dit:


> https://www.amazon.fr/Pantum-TL-410H-Cartouche-Authentique-capacité/dp/B096Z1XB59/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=Pantum+M7108dw&qid=1638286827&qsid=260-4704863-8778623&sr=8-3&sres=B093RW53ZQ,B096Z1XB59,B093LDVVQ8,B093Q25W8X,B08ZJ3CGXD,B092ZNBK93,B0838XXVF6,B094GW83BB,B092ZHYMWY,B09JSJ1R6H,B094GX8MPH,B07N14RD29,B09J23ZKSB,B07KZMMPLG,B09J23PTSJ,B0872QXP3G,B07VVSJ7LP,B096XRPPWS,B09H2N632M,B093Q2M97R&srpt=PRINTER


75 balles pour 3000 pages (mettons 1500 pages, si on les remplit bien), c'est quand même très largement moins cher que les jets d'encre


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> 75 balles pour 3000 pages (mettons 1500 pages, si on les remplit bien), c'est quand même très largement moins cher que les jets d'encre


D'autant que tu n'as pas de buses à nettoyer à chaque utilisation


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Saloperie de correcteur !


en effet   j’ai rectifié. 


Locke a dit:


> J'avoue que je n'ai pas cherché, mais quel est le prix d'une cartouche de toner ?


De mémoire, c’est 60 € pour 1500 feuilles.


----------



## baron (30 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a juste avec les papiers texturé de fort grammage, que le four ne cuit pas suffisamment l’encre, qui du coup colle aux doigts.


Dans les options d'impression (Format d'impression), tu ne peux pas choisir un autre type de papier ?
Normalement dans ce cas, la cuisson du toner est plus forte afin que ça tienne quand même.


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2021)

baron a dit:


> Dans les options d'impression (Format d'impression), tu ne peux pas choisir un autre type de papier ?
> Normalement dans ce cas, la cuisson du toner est plus forte afin que ça tienne quand même.


C’est plus le fait que ce soit texturé qui lui a posé problème et non le grammage  plus important que j’ai bien évidement sélectionné.


----------



## baron (1 Décembre 2021)

J'avais eu un problème semblable avec un fort papier vergé. De mémoire, ça allait mieux en sélectionnant Carton (ou bristol ou un truc approchant) comme type de papier. 

Eventuellement, tu peux aussi essayer de fixer le toner a posteriori à l'aide d'un fer à repasser dont tu protèges la semelle par une feuille de papier alu.


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2021)

baron a dit:


> J'avais eu un problème semblable avec un fort papier vergé. De mémoire, ça allait mieux en sélectionnant Carton (ou bristol ou un truc approchant) comme type de papier.
> 
> Eventuellement, tu peux aussi essayer de fixer le toner a posteriori à l'aide d'un fer à repasser dont tu protèges la semelle par une feuille de papier alu.


ou du papier cuisson


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2021)

baron a dit:


> Eventuellement, tu peux aussi essayer de fixer le toner a posteriori à l'aide d'un fer à repasser dont tu protèges la semelle par une feuille de papier alu.


J'y ai pensé, mais c'était surtout pour faire un test et rien d'autre.


----------



## gbtozz (26 Décembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Aprés deux mois, je Suis encore vraiment emballé par le produit. C’est basique, mais ça fait ce qu’on lui demande. Le recto verso marche très bien. Il y a juste avec les papiers texturé de fort grammage, que le four ne cuit pas suffisamment l’encre, qui du coup colle aux doigts. Mais ce n’est clairement pas une utilisation prévue, ce n’est donc pas une surprise.


Salut j'ai acheté la même imprimante multifonction. Qu'est-ce que tu utilise comme logiciel pour gérer le scanner ? Vuescan ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Décembre 2021)

J’utilise directement le logiciel d’Apple de transfert d’images.


----------



## nick0630 (6 Janvier 2022)

Marre des "jet d'encre" je cherchais donc une laser N&B multifonctions pas trop chère 
Je me lance aussi avec cette marque que je ne connaissais pas du tout ... j'ai commandé la M6500W Pro


----------



## nick0630 (11 Janvier 2022)

Imprimante reçue et essayée
Installation du pilote, configuration wifi super rapide en 3 clic c'était fait ! (alors qu'avec ma Canon jet d'encre c'était pas la meme histoire)
Impression rapide, très bonne qualité, scanner et photocopie nickel 
Pour l'instant que du bon !


----------



## Kiru (27 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Aprés deux mois, je Suis encore vraiment emballé par le produit. C’est basique, mais ça fait ce qu’on lui demande. Le recto verso marche très bien. Il y a juste avec les papiers texturé de fort grammage, que le four ne cuit pas suffisamment l’encre, qui du coup colle aux doigts. Mais ce n’est clairement pas une utilisation prévue, ce n’est donc pas une surprise.


Merci beaucoup ! Ma belle-mère cherche une multifonctions laser pour imprimer depuis son iPad. J’hésitais sur les Pantum mais à la lecture de ton avis, je pense que je vais y aller !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Les pilotes Pantum (et/ou la détection et l'installation automatique dans l'OS) sont-ils disponibles sous Mac M1/M2 ?


----------



## Bruno4277 (Lundi à 15:26)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai trimbalé pendant 9 ans une Samsung SCX-3405W et ce n'est que sous macOS Mojave que j'ai rencontré un problème de pilote. Mais bon en fouinant j'ai trouvé ce qu'il fallait et/ou en utilisant VueScan. Sinon, zéro problème, comme quoi selon le modèle d'une marque que le ressenti n'est pas le même.


Bonjour je suis passé à os13 et il n’existe plus de pilote pour mon imprimante laser multifonctions Samsung scx 3405w. Comment fais tu pour imprimer ? Merci pour ta réponse. Bruno

J’ai acquis un MacBook Pro M1 et ma Samsung scx 3405w ne fonctionne plus. Je suis sur monterey. Comment trouver les bons pilotes. Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Bruno4277 (Lundi à 15:39)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les pilotes Pantum (et/ou la détection et l'installation automatique dans l'OS) sont-ils disponibles sous Mac M1/M2 ?


As tu eu une réponse?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (Lundi à 16:27)

Non, pas de réponse ici, mais je trouve ceci :

https://global.pantum.com/support/download/driver/

Sans plus de précision.


----------



## Bruno4277 (Lundi à 17:01)

Merci, As tu acheté la Pantum pour ton Mac M1


----------



## Locke (Lundi à 17:11)

Bruno4277 a dit:


> Bonjour je suis passé à os13 et il n’existe plus de pilote pour mon imprimante laser multifonctions Samsung scx 3405w. Comment fais tu pour imprimer ? Merci pour ta réponse. Bruno
> 
> J’ai acquis un MacBook Pro M1 et ma Samsung scx 3405w ne fonctionne plus. Je suis sur monterey. Comment trouver les bons pilotes. Merci pour ta réponse.


Hormis utiliser VueScan, je crois que tu peux abandonner la recherche d'un pilote pour cette vieille imprimante.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (Lundi à 17:28)

Bruno4277 a dit:


> Merci, As tu acheté la Pantum pour ton Mac M1


C'est plutôt l'inverse : je n'ai pas encore acheté le Mac M1


----------



## rodrigue7800be (Lundi à 18:04)

brother mcp est meilleur pour prix moins cher 
(ps: je ne suis pas un troll)


----------



## LS Zaitsev (Lundi à 19:52)

rodrigue7800be a dit:


> brother mcp est meilleur pour prix moins cher
> (ps: je ne suis pas un troll)


Je ne trouve aucun modèle Brother nommé "MCP".
Chez moi (hors France), le modèle Brother le moins cher est à 172€. Le modèle Pantum le moins cher (la 2500) est à 91€. Difficile de concurrencer les Pantum niveau prix.
Et dire qu'un produit est meilleur sans argumenter ni donner une seule raison, ce n'est pas très instructif.
Dans ce fil nous cherchons à avoir des retours sur les imprimantes Pantum : qualité, durée de vie, disponibilité des toners, drivers, etc.
Pour le moment, les rares machines Pantum que j'ai croisées donnaient satisfaction, dont une en utilisation intensive (moy. 50 pages/jour - 5j/7) depuis 2 ans, sous Windows, avec toner compatible (pas de la marque) qui parfois se bloque, mais c'est pas la faute de l'imprimante.


----------



## rodrigue7800be (Mardi à 19:29)

je ne connais pas pantium ?


----------



## Gwen (Mardi à 19:54)

En fait, personne ne connaît la marque Pantum car elle ne fait pas de publicité. Néanmoins, leurs imprimantes sont peu chères et assez fiables apparemment.


----------



## rodrigue7800be (Mardi à 20:14)

+10 gwenous !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (Mercredi à 00:46)

Ils commencent à se faire connaître tout de même, notamment par les tarifs affichés, qui interpellent et justifient, a minima, la curiosité. Et puis, ça ne datent pas d'hier, avec toute leur gamme : Pantum I, avec les instructions MMX !, Pantum II, III et même Pantum IV qui a inventé l'hipairtridingue !

OK, je pars.


----------

